# Alone



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)

So this is another line art thing I did, I have been in a "coloring book" kind of mood lately. 
Here is the link to the lineart:
http://img13.deviantart.net/bfdc/i/2011/245/d/d/lonely_girl___lineart_by_iclaimed-d48m2jk.png
also...I am having a lot of fun with the "fairy" brush as I like to call it. It really has a wonderful effect for glowing little orbs.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

this is very inspiring.................. indeed


----------

